
If Facebook Wants Our Trust, Mark Zuckerberg Must Resign - kerng
https://www.tomsguide.com/us/facebook-privacy-problems,news-29944.html
======
cmurf
They don't need our trust, they only need our data and our acquiescence. So
far, they've got both. Trust is not required, nor is there any evidence they
desire it.

And in any case, Zuckerberg isn't going to resign, and the stockholders can't
eject him.

